# ELF Excellium 5W-40?



## Veedub#10 (Feb 20, 2009)

Anybody know where I can purchase this in the hamilton area? I have read about all the other recommended oils/suggested oils but would prefer to stick with what works.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ELF Excellium 5W-40? (Veedub#10)*

Elf Excellium NF 5w40 = Total Quartz 9000 Energy 5w40
Northern Performance on Parkdale.
The Bug Shop on Kennelworth.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: ELF Excellium 5W-40? (franz131)*

I got mine from poleposition


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: ELF Excellium 5W-40? (rajvosa71000)*

The guys over at http://www.germanautoparts.com have always treated me right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: ELF Excellium 5W-40? (Akira)*

^^ x2 thats where i get mine, fast shipping too


----------

